# Portero electrónico [Aporte]



## juanma2468 (Jul 12, 2014)

Este portero electrónico trabaja alimentado con una fuente de 12V sin transformador dado su bajo consumo, pero no debemos olvidar que no hay aislamiento galvánico como con los transformadores comunes, por lo tanto se debe tener mucho cuidado en su manipulación.

*PELIGRO:* usted estará manejando corriente de la red eléctrica por lo que se expone a daños perjudiciales para su salud e integridad física. Se recomienda la supervisión de personal técnico calificado. Si no posee conocimientos suficientes no realice éste aparato. Ya que además todo lo que conecte aquí estará electrificado.

*Principio de funcionamiento:*

  Inicialmente el portero arranca en el estado de disparo del timbre, o sea está a la espera de que alguien accione el pulsador que activa el timbre tipo “Ding Dong”, en este estado el led que está prendido es el rojo (lo ideal es usar un led bicolor rojo-verde).

  Cuando alguien presiona el pulsador del timbre, dispara por un lado al HT2811 (reemplazo directo RT0302) emitiendo el característico sonido “Ding Dong” que es amplificado por el TDA2822, y por otro lado, dispara al flip-flop tipo D, que apaga el led rojo y enciende el led verde indicando que el timbre fue accionado.

  El volumen del timbre puede ser ajustado con el preset R22.

  El led verde queda encendido por unos 10 segundos y luego vuelve a su estado inicial, esto se logra gracias al arreglo RC (R26 y C18) que están conectados a la salida Q del flip-flop y hacen que pueda resetearse el flip-flop. Cuando se resetea el flip-flop el capacitor C18 se descarga rápidamente a través de R27 para poder recibir un nuevo pulso de disparo de timbre.

  Al momento de atender el llamado, se presiona el pulsador A/C (Atender/Colgar), el cual hace que el led bicolor se ponga de color naranja (rojo y verde prendidos simultáneamente) y acciona un relé doble inversor que desconecta la señal del timbre y conecta los preamplificadores de los micrófonos electret a cada uno de los amplificadores finales.

  Los volúmenes de los micrófonos pueden ser ajustados en forma independiente con los presets R9 y R10 para evitar acoples entre los micrófonos y parlantes.

  Al finalizar la atención del portero se presiona nuevamente el pulsador A/C para colgar, volviendo a su estado inicial con el led de color rojo y preparado para un nuevo disparo del timbre.

*Aplicaciones:*

  Es ideal para reemplazar viejos porteros eléctricos en casas, o simplemente para instalarlo nuevo en un lugar donde o bien no hay nada instalado o solamente hay un timbre.


----------



## juanma2468 (Jul 16, 2014)

Para el que le interese, acá adjunto el PCB del portero electrónico, con mascar de componentes y mascara antisoldante.


----------



## elgriego (Jul 17, 2014)

Hola Vecino juanma2468,Excelente tu diseño y Muy Buen aporte,,La unica critica constructiva que se me ocurre ,tiene que ver,con algo que vos aclaras al comienzo de tu descripcion,Y es la falta de aislacion galvanica ,sobre todo ,si hablamos de un dispositivo ,que por lo general ,se encuentra a la intemperie,y por lo tanto expuesto a la lluvia,ya que la mayoria de los frentes de los porteros ,no estan bajo techo,por lo tanto ,en dias lluviosos,la suma de, equipo expuesto al agua ,mas visitante mojado, mas fase de la linea presente,con sus omnipotentes 220v,No me parecen la mas aconsejable combinacion ,porque ya sabemos que nada es perfecto y las fugas de voltage surgen ,muchas veces en lugares impensables.

Saludos y muy buen proyecto.


----------



## juanma2468 (Jul 17, 2014)

elgriego dijo:
			
		

> Hola Vecino juanma2468,Excelente tu diseño y Muy Buen aporte,,La unica critica constructiva que se me ocurre ,tiene  que ver,con algo que vos aclaras al comienzo de tu descripcion,Y es la  falta de aislacion galvanica ,sobre todo ,si hablamos de un dispositivo  ,que por lo general ,se encuentra a la intemperie,y por lo tanto  expuesto a la lluvia,ya que la mayoria de los frentes de los porteros  ,no estan bajo techo,por lo tanto ,en dias lluviosos,la suma de, equipo  expuesto al agua ,mas visitante mojado, mas fase de la linea  presente,con sus omnipotentes 220v,No me parecen la mas aconsejable  combinacion ,porque ya sabemos que nada es perfecto y las fugas de  voltage surgen ,muchas veces en lugares impensables.
> 
> Saludos y muy buen proyecto.



Gracias por tu observación, de una recomendación sera dejar un guante ailante colgado para el que toca!!! . Fuera de eso tienes razon, la precaución sería no dejar nada al aire y en lo posible rellenar de resina para impermeabilizar las partes expuestas a la intemperie. 
Sacando ese inconveniete anda de maravillas, saludos.

PD: Portero no apto para personas cardiacas!!! ni hablar si tiene marca pasos.


----------



## capitanp (Jul 17, 2014)

juanma2468 dijo:


> *PELIGRO:* usted estará manejando corriente de la red eléctrica por lo que se expone a daños perjudiciales para su salud e integridad física. Se recomienda la supervisión de personal técnico calificado. Si no posee conocimientos suficientes no realice éste aparato. Ya que además todo lo que conecte aquí estará electrificado.


 

Y si le ponemos un transformadorcito para evitar esto asi cumpliria el reglamento de instalaciones domiciliarias...


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 18, 2014)

*yo le pondría un capacitor a chasis en la base del transistor de disparo,para evitar falsos disparos* 
,muy bueno el esquema,

PD:
yo usaría de amplificador lm386 y no le armaría el pre del micrófono,pero es ya es gusto mio,
gracias por el aporte


----------



## juanma2468 (Jul 19, 2014)

el-rey-julien dijo:
			
		

> PD:
> yo usaría de amplificador lm386 y no le armaría el pre del micrófono,pero es ya es gusto mio,
> gracias por el aporte



Pues lo probe con el LM386 pero la verdad es que no me gustó la calidad de audio, muy ruidoso para mi gusto, también hice la prueba de no poner el pre, pero la verdad es que no se escuchaba para nada bien. Es por eso que opte por usar pre en los microfonos y luego un TDA2822 que la calidad de audio me convencio más que la del LM386 y además tiene la ventaja de que con un solo CI ya tengo los dos amplificadores, en cambio con el LM386 tenia que poner 2 CI, lo cual impleca mayor espacio físico, pero como bien dijiste, eso va en gustos.


----------



## juanma2468 (Jul 19, 2014)

Hola gente, les cuento que he realizado todo el montaje, la parte del timbre funciona de maravillas y la parte de control tambien, el problema está con los microfonos y los parlantes, dada la gran sensibilidad de los electret, se me hace una realimentación positiva entre microfonos y parlantes dando como resultado un terrible acople (chillido), solo a un muy bajo nivel puedo lograr que no chille, pero es demaciado bajo como para oir por los parlantes, por lo que se me ocurrio 2 cosas por hacer, una es tomar una muestra de una de las salidas de un pre y mandarla al otro canal hacia la pata IN- del operacional, de esa manera restaria la señal que presente identica en el IN+ del OP, lo mismo haria con el otro canal, adjunto el esquema omo quedaria. Ajustando los preset calibraria el nivel para que la resta entre ambas señales sea cero o cercano al menos, para poder subir los volumenes. 
Otra opción que se me había ocurrido era aumentar el valor de la resistencia de polarización del electret para disminuir su sencibilidad.
Bueno no realise ninguna de las modificaciones aun porque primero queria que me den su opinion al respecto, desde ya muchas gracias.


----------

